# 2 questions PGP on windows 7 & backing up to external HD



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

First, is there a freeware version of PGP which will work on windows 7, where can I find it and how difficult is it to install/use?

Second, we picked up a 1 terra external HD with USB 3. I'd like to set it up with some kind of software to act as an automatic back up for this computer (Dell XPS 8300 intel core i5 2400 3.10 GHz 8 gig ram, windows 7 sp1). 

What I'd like to have is a program which I can specify directories or files which will be checked and if the backed up if older then what's on the computer, the program would save the newer version. Also I'd like it to be fairly simple (the old KISS principle) 

I'd love to have one which if my system crashed I could just copy it back w/o having to install everything again and it be free, hey I can dream can't I?

Thanks for all help


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

PGP, not sure if there is a freeware version. We use it at work, its very very easy to install, not sure how you'd administer it in home use though.


----------



## theaj42 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi watcher -

Re: Encryption -- As I understand it, PGP is a licensed product, so AFAIK, there isn't a free version. However, if you're looking for a free dual-key-based encryption system for your email and documents (that's more or less what PGP is), you can check out the open-source implementation of GPG. It does the same thing, and can play well with PGP keys (since they're all based on the same kinds of encryption algorithms). GPG4Win is one implementation of this, and is one I've used a (very) little bit in the past. I don't know enough about the product to endorse it; only to say, "Hey, this exists."

By the way, if you're looking for partial or full-disk encryption, I can strongly recommend Trucrypt.

Re: Backups -- There are a lot of ways to go about this, but I'll cover a couple of the quicker, easier ones. First, though, know this: If your system crashes, you will definitely have to reinstall all your programs. You'll be able to copy your data back from your backups, but plan to spend a few hours reinstalling your software. There is one exception to this that I'll cover below. A list of the programs you have on your computer, and notes about whether they're from a disc or website could be really helpful here. Another thing that could save you a lot of time an aggravation is to put all your discs for your computer together in a gallon (or two gallon  ) ziplock bag and keep the bag somewhere safe. That way, you'll at least have all your discs when the time comes to rebuild everything.

OK, with that out of the way, here are a few easy ways to backup your data:
- Just do a plain-jane copy of your files to the external drive. If you do this once a week, you'll have a no-muss, no-fuss copy of all your files. They (your files) won't need any special software to restore them, and as an added bonus, in case of an emergency, you can just grab that external drive and plug it into a different computer.

- You could try out Dropbox. Dropbox is a web-based application (that's how I spell "cloud"  ) that <tech-jabber>synchronizes files and directories across multiple digital platforms</tech-jabber>. What this means to you is that everything you put in your Dropbox folder is (almost) instantly available on any other computer (or phone) that you install Dropbox on. In addition, you can get your files directly from the Dropbox website. You can get some space (2 GB) for free, and you can pay to have more space if you decide you like it. If you sign up for a Dropbox account, please consider using my affiliate Dropbox link; It gives me a little extra space in my Dropbox account if you do, and you'll make me happy. 

- Windows 7 has a built-in backup and restore mechanism. I haven't used it and don't know how well it works or how reliable it is, but here is a link to a Microsoft page with more information.

OK, remember way back near the top when I mentioned an exception to the "you'll always have to reinstall your software" rule? Here it is: There's a process called "disk imaging" (or sometimes "disk cloning") that you can use to make an image of the entire partition or disk you want to backup. If you have an image of your drive, you can restore your computer to that moment in time in one swell foop. ;p 

The process is a little more complicated, and takes enough time that you're not going to want to do this every week. However, it's a great thing to do with a new computer (or an old one) once you've got everything set up just the way you like it, and then maybe quarterly after that.

Just like most things in the computer world, there are free ways and not free ways to clone your disk. As per usual, the not-free ways are pretty and easy, and the free ways tend to look like hell, be a little more confusing, but get the job done every bit as well (if not a little better). Can you tell which way I like? 

The free way: Clonezilla
The not-free way: Norton Ghost

Using these disk imaging programs is probably fodder for another post. Suffice it to say this, go slow and read the instructions thoroughly.

OK, the dinner bell is calling and my stomach is answering.  I hope the info and ideas above have helped out a little.


----------

